# [A] >Deus Sanctum, Aegwynn<



## Scharamo (3. August 2009)

Ich werde das hier nicht weiter Updaten da ich die Gilde verlassen habe.

Falls ihr euch über Deus Sanctum informieren wollt besucht die HP
http://www.deus-sanctum-guild.de/


----------



## Scharamo (13. August 2009)

Push 

+ Glory of the Ulduar Raider (25 player) ist auch geschafft.


----------



## Scharamo (23. August 2009)

gesuchtliste erweitert


----------



## Scharamo (14. September 2009)

PDK Heroisch 4/5 down

und Algalon gelegt!


----------



## Scharamo (16. Oktober 2009)

gesucht liste erweitert


----------



## Scharamo (21. November 2009)

push


----------



## Scharamo (6. Dezember 2009)

push


----------



## Scharamo (20. Januar 2010)

PUSH!


----------



## Scharamo (14. Februar 2010)

PUSH


----------



## Scharamo (28. Februar 2010)

Push


----------



## Scharamo (1. März 2010)

Push!
Arthas endlich down!!!!! Twink Heilpaladin 4 TW!!!!


----------



## Scharamo (27. März 2010)

Glory of the Icecrown Raider (10 player) geschafft!


----------



## Scharamo (20. April 2010)

Sindra. Hero 25 DOWN!


----------

